# The freedom of Salford - for Aung San Suu Kyi or Giggs?



## purves grundy (Sep 30, 2008)

You couldn't make it etc etc

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/3106989/Ryan-Giggs-and-Burmese-dissident-Aung-San-Suu-Kyi-fight-for-Burmese-freedom.html


----------



## moose (Sep 30, 2008)

'Burmese goods are known to have arrived at the Manchester Ship Canal based in Salford docks' 
What an odd article! 

Giggsy ftw, btw.


----------



## Voley (Sep 30, 2008)

'The freedom of Salford.'

Wow.


----------



## moose (Oct 1, 2008)

fuck off  You get a big key and everything!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2008)

do you get sheep privileges?


----------



## moose (Oct 1, 2008)

You haven't been to Salford, have you? (((((marty))))) 
ffs, even the pigeons get stolen!


----------



## Voley (Oct 2, 2008)

moose said:


> You get a big key



It gets you out.


----------

